
Advantageous developmental outcomes of advancing paternal age - theptip
http://www.nature.com/tp/journal/v7/n6/full/tp2017125a.html
======
theptip
Reported in the Guardian as "The geeks are inherent at birth: older men have
geekier sons, study finds", which seems clickbait-y, but actually seems to be
a fair presentation of the results.

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jun/20/older-men-
fa...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jun/20/older-men-fathers-
geekier-sons-study-geek-index)

